# Word of the Day:  Aardvark



## Ruthanne (Dec 13, 2020)

a large burrowing nocturnal mammal (Orycteropus afer) of sub-Saharan Africa that has a long snout, extensible tongue, powerful claws, large ears, and heavy tail and feeds especially on termites and ants.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 13, 2020)

Aardvark Facts:

Aardvarks are mammals that look like they were made from parts of other animals. An aardvark has a long snout that ends with a pig-like nose, rabbit-like ears and a tail similar to a kangaroo's. Yet it is not closely related to any of those animals. 


Aardvarks are found throughout sub-Saharan Africa. The aardvark’s name comes from the Afrikaans/Dutch language and means "earth pig," according to National Geographic. Though they do eat ants — so they are technically "ant eaters" — aardvarks are a separate species from anteaters, which are found in South America.

Size​Aardvarks are about the size of a small pig. Typically, they weigh from 110 to 180 lbs. (50 to 82 kilograms). From head to rump, aardvarks are 43 to 53 inches (109 to 135 centimeters) long, and their tail adds another 21 to 26 inches (53 to 66 cm) to its length, according to National Geographic. 

If it stuck its tongue out, an aardvark would be much longer. Their tongues can be up to 12 inches (30.5 cm) long. Their ears are also very long and can grow up to 9.5 inches (24 cm) long, according to the Encyclopedia Britannica.


----------



## win231 (Dec 13, 2020)

I learned about them when a zoo guy brought one on Johnny Carson's show.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 13, 2020)

I wonder if an aardvark would make a nice pet?  I guess I'd have to google that...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 13, 2020)

win231 said:


> I learned about them when a zoo guy brought one on Johnny Carson's show.


I used to love that show and believe I watched almost every episode--loved the ones with the animal guy on them!


----------



## Matrix (Dec 14, 2020)

An aardvark escaped from a hungry brown hyena by diving into a burrow.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2020)

Sounds a little like someone I double dated back in school...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 14, 2020)

I remember watching a cartoon show as a young child called - The Ant and the Aardvark.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 14, 2020)

*@ruthann,,Let me know if  aardvarks make  good pets.
*


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 14, 2020)

I imagine  PA's changeable climate  isn't  what an aardvark is used to.

Seems ants , stink bugs , lantern flies & other bugs are taking over parts of PA.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 14, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> *@ruthann,,Let me know if  aardvarks make  good pets.*


Yes, I may get one to add to my minagerie...just joking but I will look them up on Google in awhile.


----------

